# Terminal, voir clé USB FAT et formater.



## 77tonio (15 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, voilà: dans Terminal, je voudrais voir clé une clé  USB FAT et la  formater. 

Sur PC je la vois mais elle est protégée, c'est une clé vendue comme sécurisée.
Sur Mac visible par l'utilitaire mais protégée aussi. 

Merci.


----------

